# Radon swoop 190, 210 selber Rahmen?



## marc53844 (7. November 2014)

Hi, ich habe mir heute in Bonn das Swoop 190 gekauft.
Laut Verkäufer "müsste" das der gleiche Rahmen wie beim 210 sein.
Nun also die Frage, kann ich eine Doppelbrücke verbauen? Gibt es den Abstandhalter für den Dämpfer des 210 auch separat zu kaufen? So das man einen entsprechend langen Dämpfer ins 190 einbauen kann?

Ich möchte halt einfach nur die Möglichkeiten des Rahmens kennen und ihn ggf. im Laufe der Zeit auf meine Bedürfnisse anpassen.

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. November 2014)

und warum hast Du Dir nicht gleich das 210er gekauft ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (7. November 2014)

Ich habe doch geschrieben das ich es ggf. auf meine Bedürfnisse, die ich derzeit noch nicht kenne, anpassen möchte.
Wenn dich die Möglichkeiten deines Rades nicht interessieren ist das ja ok, mich interessieren sie aber.

Zudem gab es einen besonders besonders besonders guten Preis auf das 190er und als Tourer muss es auch her halten.
JA es kommt eine *Reverb Sattelstütze* drauf. Geil oder? ...
Das sind bisher meine Bedürfnisse die ich kenne.

Gruß Marc


----------



## LaughingBuddha (8. November 2014)

Für die doppelbrücke ist der rahmen auf jeden fall zugelassen.
Und wenn man den abstandshalter nachkaufen kann sollte einem längeren Dämpfer auch nichts im wege stehen.
Aber es ist nicht der gleiche rahmen! Von meinem subjektiven empfinden ist das 210er länger als das 190er... 
Genau kann ich dir das aber nicht sagen.
Hier sind ja auch genug radon Mitarbeiter die dir das beantworten können


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. November 2014)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe mir heute in Bonn das Swoop 190 gekauft.
> Laut Verkäufer "müsste" das der selbe Rahmen wie beim 210 sein.
> Nun also die Frage, kann ich eine Doppelbrücke verbauen? Gibt es den Abstandhalter für den Dämpfer des 210 auch separat zu kaufen? So das man einen entsprechend langen Dämpfer ins 190 einbauen kann?
> 
> ...


Schau doch mal unter Swoop215 Nr16 da hab ich alles erst letzte Woche Beantwortet. Federbeinaufnahme unten ist anders
aber noch nicht Lieferbar. Doppelbrücke ist ok, die andere Sitzstrebe muß nicht beim Umbau geändert werden ergibt ein 9mm
höheres Tretlager und einen 0,6° steileren Lenkwinkel .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## marc53844 (8. November 2014)

Super! Vielen Dank!


----------



## ders (8. November 2014)

Wow, das finde ich wirklich interessant, aber zwei Fragen sind bei mir aufgekommen: 
1. Wie würde sich das Fahrverhalten beim Swoop 190 mit 241er Dämpfer verändern?
2. ich habe bei vielen Strecken Drops ins Flat, bei denen mein 222er Vivid durchschlägt, wäre es hier sinnvoll dann einen längeren Dämpfer zu verbauen, oder ist der Unterschied zu gering?

lg


----------



## marc53844 (8. November 2014)

Ja, das würde mich auch interessieren. Nicht das ich da schon bin, aber immer nett zu wissen was in der Zukunft noch so gehen kann.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (15. November 2014)

Habe mir auch ein Swoop190 gegönnt  ;-) 
Habe auch mit dem 210 geliebäugelt, mich aber zwecks Uphilltauglichkeit für das 190 entschieden (und wurde auch nicht enttäuscht).
Auf den Fotos der beiden Swoops ist mir auch sofort der unterschiedliche Adapter aufgefallen, wäre ja super wenn's den käuflich zu erwerben gäbe   
Hab mir die Geo beider Swoops mal angeschaut, da ist bei beiden die gleiche Kettenstrebenlänge angegeben. 
Ist da dann wirklich etwas anders ander Kettenstrebe? Kann dann ja fast nur ein Drehpunkt (Lager) sein, oder?
@ Bodo:
- wie würde sich denn ein umgebautes 190 (mit passendem Adapter) von einem 210 unterscheiden?
(das 210 hat ja laut Geodaten einen um 1° flacheren Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, das Tretlager sitzt auch 10mm tiefer)

- falls man sich die Adapterplatten selber bauen würde, um wieviel mm müsste denn die Dämpferaufnahme nach unten wandern?

Gruß von einem glücklichen Swoop-Besitzer!


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. November 2014)

Danke freut mich das du zufrieden mit den Bike bist wie ja hier zu Hören ist schöner Weise die große
Mehrheit der Besitzer . Der Unterschied ist die Sitzstrebe die beim 190er länger ist, der untere Federbeinhalter gleicht eigentlich nur das 19mm länger Federbein aus.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Swoopyourlife (15. November 2014)

Danke Bodo für die prompte Antwort! 
Wenn ich den Adapter 19mm kürzer mache, dann bleiben alle Winkel und die Tretlagerhöhe die gleiche.
Könnte man mit einem noch kürzeren Adapter die längere Sitzstrebe "ausgleichen", und somit auf ähnliche Winkel kommen?
Oder verhunzt man sich damit die Kennlinie?

Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swoopyourlife (16. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gerade mal nachgemessen und viel kürzer als die 19mm kann der Adapter nicht werden,
da sonst der Dämpfer am Rahmen ansteht...
@Bodo: wenn man mit dem 19mm kürzeren Adapter den 222er Dämpfer fährt, dann müssten sich doch
der Lenkwinkel und der Sitzwinkel ändern (ähnlich dem Swoop210), oder?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Swoopyourlife (21. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir das Ganze nochmal überlegt, das mit den 19mm kürzeren Adapter und dem 222 Dämpfer ist quatsch.
Um das Tretlager 10mm tiefer zu kriegen ( wie beim Swoop 210) muss das Hinterrad ca. 15mm höher kommen
(da die Kettenstrebelänge ca. 1/3 des Radstandes ist).
15mm Weg am Hinterrad entspricht am Dämfer (Übersetzungsverhältnis ca. 2,7) ca. 5,5mm.
Also muss die Dämpferaufnahme um 5,5mm nach unten um die gleiche Geo wie beim Swoop 210 zu kriegen.

Werde bei Gelegenheit das mal austesten.

Gruß an alle Swoopfreunde


----------



## marc53844 (21. November 2014)

Toll das du dir solche Gedanken machst! 
Halt mich auf dem laufendem! 

Gruß Marc


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. November 2014)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir das Ganze nochmal überlegt, das mit den 19mm kürzeren Adapter und dem 222 Dämpfer ist quatsch.
> Um das Tretlager 10mm tiefer zu kriegen ( wie beim Swoop 210) muss das Hinterrad ca. 15mm höher kommen
> ...


Da bist du auf den richtigen Weg, aber Überleg vorher ob das so für dich besser ist . Das höhere
BB hat das 190er weil es von Natur aus nicht nur im Park und DH Strecke unterwegs ist . Also
Überlege wie und wo du Bikest ( nur Hi Speed dann ist heute 62,5° optimal 63,5°bester DH Kompromiss 64,5° besser im Freeride )bedenke eine Tour besteht nicht nur aus der schnellsten
Abfahrt.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## marc53844 (22. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Da bist du auf den richtigen Weg, aber Überleg vorher ob das so für dich besser ist . Das höhere
> BB hat das 190er weil es von Natur aus nicht nur im Park und DH Strecke unterwegs ist . Also
> Überlege wie und wo du Bikest ( nur Hi Speed dann ist heute 62,5° optimal 63,5°bester DH Kompromiss 64,5° besser im Freeride )bedenke eine Tour besteht nicht nur aus der schnellsten
> Abfahrt.   Gruß Bodo



Das ist wohl wahr, aber wenn man wie ich, nächstes Jahr eine Woche nach Bayern fährt und dort ein paar Bikeparks abklappert, kann man sich das Rad für die Tage anpassen. Sofern man die finanziellen Mittel frei machen möchte. 
Man hat zumindest die Möglichkeit und weiß das man noch was erweitern kann.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Swoopyourlife (5. Dezember 2014)

@BODOPROBST: Danke für die Antwort!!!

Es ist mir klar, das eine DH-Geo nicht immer die richtige Wahl ist.
Ich finde es nur sehr spannend das Bike umbauen zu können und dann die Geos zu vergleichen (und das ganze bei geringem Aufwand).
Was sich dann in welchem Gelände besser fährt wird sich zeigen...

Die ersten Adapter sind fast fertig (flachere Winkel) und gehen mit etwas Glück nächste Woche auf den Hometrail  :-o 

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (7. Dezember 2014)

Mit dem 190er Dämpfer? Oder hast du da schon einen vom 210er?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Swoopyourlife (7. Dezember 2014)

@marc53844 Mit


----------



## Swoopyourlife (7. Dezember 2014)

@marc53844: Mit dem 222er (190mm Federweg) Dämpfer, somit sollten die Winkel wie beim Swoop210 sein.
Der Adapter für den 241er Dämpfer (210mm Federweg) folgt noch...
Aber den Adapter für den 241er Dämpfer wird man nicht so machen können das gleichzeitig die Winkel so flach werden, nicht genug Platz...

Gruß Alex


----------



## marc53844 (7. Dezember 2014)

Winkel könnte man doch auch durch einen anderen Steursatz realisieren, oder seh ich das falsch?
Bin leider nicht sehr tief in der Materie

Gruß Marc


----------



## Swoopyourlife (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Marc, 

ich habe mich noch nicht mit Angle-Sets befasst, aber ich denke man kann ein Angle-Set nur
einbauen, wenn die Gabel ein dünneres Steuerrohr hat als der Rahmen.
Also bei 1 1/2 Zoll Steuerrohr am Rahmen und 1 1/8 an der Gabel.
Ob das auch mit einem Tapered Steuerrohr (SWOOP) am Rahmen und 1 1/8 an der Gabel
geht weiß ich nicht. Da aber am SWOOP auch eine Tapered Gabel verbaut ist,
bräuchte man zuminderst eine andere Gabel mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr.
Falls ich mich da irre korrigiert mich bitte.

Somit scheint für mich die Winkelanpassung mittels Adapter am einfachsten/günstigsten.

Gruß Alex


----------



## ~joe~ (8. Dezember 2014)

Winkelsteuersatz gibts auch für normale tapperd Gabel und Steuerrohre.
Schau mal bei workscomponent nach.
Musst aber auf die richtigen lagermaße und Standards achten...
Kostenpunkt sind so ca. 100€


----------



## Swoopyourlife (8. Dezember 2014)

@~joe~ Danke für den Tipp
Werde ich mir mal in Ruhe genauer anschauen.
Scheint ja nicht ganz einfach, hier das Richtige zu finden...

GRUß Alex


----------



## Swoopyourlife (12. Dezember 2014)

War heute mit dem kürzeren Adapter unterwegs auf meinen Hometrails,
das Swoop fährt sich etwas ruhiger, hat aber das verspielte nicht verloren 

Bergauf merkt man die flacheren Winkel schon (der Dämpfer sinkt weiter ein, beim treten wippt es mehr
und der Vorderreifen neigt mehr zum hochkommen) aber auf meinen Hometrail noch gut fahrbar.
Ob ich so eine lange Tour fahren wollte weiß ich noch nicht....
Das tiefere Tretlager merkt man auch, bin bei wurzeligen Passagen ab und an mit der Kurbel auf gesessen,
mit orginal Adapter hatte ich das Problem nicht.

Ich muss sagen der Aufwand hat sich gelont, für den Bikepark bestimmt 

Sobald ich den Adapter für den längeren Dämpfer (Federweg 210mm) getestet habe gebe ich bescheid.




 

 
PS: Thanx to Chris


----------



## Swoopyourlife (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Kommentar zum Umbau hebt wohl das Negative zu stark hervor....
Deshalb noch folgende Ergänzung:

Das Bike fühlt sich sicherer an bei steilen oder verblocktem (stark wurzeligen) Gelände, aber es sind keine "Welten". Generell fühle ich mich so bei schwierigem Gelände noch sicherer auf dem Bike.
Ich habe mit DH-Bikes nicht so die große Erfahrung. Bin erst zweimal bei einem Testival mit DHs gefahren (Gambler, Glory), diese fühlten sich beim Bergabfahren noch souveräner an.
Da müsste ich mal die Geo vergleichen, wie arg sich die noch unterscheiden (noch flachere Winkel???).

Für mich hat sich der Umbau definitiv gelohnt, werde das Bike auf meinen Hometrails auch erstmal so weiterfahren.
Im Bikepark wäre es so auch meine erste Wahl.

Gruß Alex


----------



## ders (15. Dezember 2014)

@*Swoopyourlife*
wie sieht es denn mit dem Adapter für den 241er Dämpfer aus, testest du den auch demnächst?
Ich glaube Bodo, dass man das 190er mit dm 241er Dämpfer fahren kann und sich die Fahreigenschaften nicht negativ verändern.
Für meine Hometrails mit teilweise besch... Flats wäre das dann eine Option. bin nämlich schon am überlegen, ggf. einen anderen Rahmen zu testen.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swoopyourlife (15. Dezember 2014)

@ders
ich werde den Adapter für den 241er testen, sobald er fertig ist. Ob das vor Weihnachten noch klappt????
Der 241er passt auf jeden Fall rein und der Adapter kann so gemacht werden, dass sich an der Geo nichts ändert.
Ich werde ihn aber so machen, dass der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel ca. 0.5° flacher wird, mehr ist platztechnisch nicht drin.

Gruß Alex


----------



## ders (16. Dezember 2014)

mal eine ganz blöde Frage, reicht es nicht ein weiteres Loch 19mm unterhalb des vorhandenen zu bohren, also in der gleichen Flucht?


----------



## LaughingBuddha (16. Dezember 2014)

Das klingt ja hier alles sehr cool 
Hatte auch schon überlegt das Bike Federwegsmäßig aufzustocken... Leider fehlt noch das Geld und allen Erwartungen zum Trotz finde ich die Domain und den Kage auch sehr gut!
Es ist dennoch gut zu wissen was alles möglich ist! 
Und wenn dann mal ne Boxxer in meinem Schätzchen ist werde ich wohl mal auf den Herrn Swoopyourlife zugehen


----------



## ders (16. Dezember 2014)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Das klingt ja hier alles sehr cool
> Hatte auch schon überlegt das Bike Federwegsmäßig aufzustocken... Leider fehlt noch das Geld und allen Erwartungen zum Trotz finde ich die Domain und den Kage auch sehr gut!
> Es ist dennoch gut zu wissen was alles möglich ist!
> Und wenn dann mal ne Boxxer in meinem Schätzchen ist werde ich wohl mal auf den Herrn Swoopyourlife zugehen


also eine Boxxer kannst du doch ganz normal ranbauen. Ich habe eine Boxxer Team 2015 an dem Rahmen, du brauchst nur ein anderes "Unterteil" für deinen Steuersatz, kostet um die 9 Euro.


----------



## LaughingBuddha (16. Dezember 2014)

Das weiß ich... fehlt aber auch die Kohle für 
Ich kenn mich aber und wenn ich vorne mehr habe, will ich hinten auch mehr


----------



## ders (16. Dezember 2014)

ders schrieb:


> mal eine ganz blöde Frage, reicht es nicht ein weiteres Loch 19mm unterhalb des vorhandenen zu bohren, also in der gleichen Flucht?


würde nicht passen, der untere Federteller würde oben auf dem Dämpferhalter liegen.
Also doch einen neuen Halter


----------



## Swoopyourlife (17. Dezember 2014)

@ders 
Genau da liegt das Problem, zum Federteller sind nur ca 10mm Luft. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## ders (17. Dezember 2014)

zum Glück ist quasi "Winterpause", ich bin schon ganz hippelig und kann es eigentlich kaum erwarten in dem Rahmen mehr Federweg zu haben.
Mein Hometrail wird dann ganz schön Augen machen


----------



## Swoopyourlife (23. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche allen Swoopfreunden ein Frohes Fest !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (23. Dezember 2014)

da schließe ich mich mal an!


----------



## marc53844 (25. Dezember 2014)

DAs wär ne tolle Sache ... Ein Adapter für beide Dämpfer. 
Aber wenns nicht passt, dann passts nicht.

Wie lauten denn die genauen Maße vom großen Dämpfer?

Gruß Marc


----------



## ders (25. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du die Länge meinst 240mm und 76mm Hub. Daraus werden dann 210mm Federweg, also 20mm mehr als beim 190er.


----------



## ders (29. Dezember 2014)

ich hatte heute eine Diskusion mit einem Kumpel, der als Fahrradmechaniker arbeitet.
Seine Meinung zu diesem Thema ist, dass er sich nicht vorstellen kann, das sich die Geo nicht ändert.
Er meint nach dem Einbau des längeren Dämpfers, auch trotz Adapter, wird sich das Bike anders verhalten und er ist eher der Meinung, dass man sich einen anderen Rahmen kaufen sollte.
Wie seht ihr das, kann ich wirklich davon ausgehen, dass sich ausser dem Mehr an Federweg nichts ändert?
Er hat mich jetzt ein wenig verunsichert.


----------



## LaughingBuddha (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auf keinen Fall vom Fach, könnte mir aber auch vorstellen das sich ein klein wenig an der Gel verändert...
Dadurch dass du mehr Federweg hast, sackt der Dämpfer hinten ja auch weiter ein...
Vergleich doch einfach mal die Geodaten vom 210er und mess es bei deinem 190er mit längerem Dämpfer alles nach.
Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich hier um Kopf und Kragen schreibe, aber ich hoffe es ist nicht der übelste Schwachsinn


----------



## ders (29. Dezember 2014)

wäre dann wie ein 210er nur mit hohem Tretlager und anderem Lenkwinkel.
Aber ist das negativ, oder "bleibt" das Fahrverhalten "gleich" mit nur mehr Federweg?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (31. Dezember 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Schau doch mal unter Swoop215 Nr16 da hab ich alles erst letzte Woche Beantwortet. *Federbeinaufnahme unten ist anders
> aber noch nicht Lieferbar*. Doppelbrücke ist ok, die andere Sitzstrebe muß nicht beim Umbau geändert werden ergibt ein 9mm
> höheres Tretlager und einen 0,6° steileren Lenkwinkel .  Gruß Bodo


Vielleicht habe ich diese Antwort auch falsch interpretiert, ich dachte, dass für das 190er "bald" Dämpferhalter kommen, um einen längeren Dämpfer einzubauen, sprich den 240er.
Aber ich habe in einem Facebook Chat von einem Radon Mitarbeiter die Info bekommen, dass es so etwas nicht geben wird und Radon davon abrät einen längeren Dämpfer zu verwenden. Die Geo soll sich dadurch ebenfalls ändern.
(Ich hatte den Mitarbeiter gefragt, ob ich den Text aus dem Chat hier veröffentliche darf, aber bisher keine Antwort).
D.h. wenn man mehr Federweg benötigt muss man einen anderen Rahmen nehmen.

lg und guten Rutsch!


----------



## BODOPROBST (31. Dezember 2014)

ders schrieb:


> wäre dann wie ein 210er nur mit hohem Tretlager und anderem Lenkwinkel.
> Aber ist das negativ, oder "bleibt" das Fahrverhalten "gleich" mit nur mehr Federweg?
> Fragen über Fragen...





ders schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich diese Antwort auch falsch interpretiert, ich dachte, dass für das 190er "bald" Dämpferhalter kommen, um einen längeren Dämpfer einzubauen, sprich den 240er.
> Aber ich habe in einem Facebook Chat von einem Radon Mitarbeiter die Info bekommen, dass es so etwas nicht geben wird und Radon davon abrät einen längeren Dämpfer zu verwenden. Die Geo soll sich dadurch ebenfalls ändern.
> (Ich hatte den Mitarbeiter gefragt, ob ich den Text aus dem Chat hier veröffentliche darf, aber bisher keine Antwort).
> D.h. wenn man mehr Federweg benötigt muss man einen anderen Rahmen nehmen.
> ...


Der Swoop 190 und 210 sind ja bis auf Sitzstreben Federbeinh. unten und Stoßdämpfer Baugleich. Also der Umbau ist möglich
aber ob es sinnhaft ist das würde ich etwas in Frage stellen. Das DH ist auf WC Strecken klar schneller , aber auf Deutschen DH Strecken ist dieser Vorteil wenn überhaut sehr gering . Zudem der unterschied nur 15mm Federweg ist 194mm zu 209mm und dies nur bei Extremen Kompres. nutzbar sind . Also für alles bis zum leichten DH ist das 190er perfekt und
leichter zu Fahren. Hoffe ich hab euch geholfen und allen Swoop Freunden einen guten Rutsch Bodo


----------



## ders (31. Dezember 2014)

vielen Dank Bodo für diese Erklärung!


----------



## BODOPROBST (31. Dezember 2014)

ders schrieb:


> vielen Dank Bodo für diese Erklärung!


Kann wir denken das dir meine Einstellung zum Basteln nicht ganz gefällt , aber glaub mir Fahren Fahren ist das was meisten
bringt.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (31. Dezember 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Kann wir denken das dir meine Einstellung zum Basteln nicht ganz gefällt , aber glaub mir Fahren Fahren ist das was meisten
> bringt.	Gruß Bodo


Oha, nein wenn das so rüber kam tut es mir leid. Ich finde es wirklich super, wie du dich hier einbringst und die Dinge erklärst. Ich werde auch ohne den anderen Dämpfer weiterhin eine Menge Spaß mit meinem Swoop haben  

Lg


----------



## Swoopyourlife (2. Januar 2015)

Wenn der Adapter nur den Längenunterschied des Dämpfers ausgleicht, dann wird sich auf den ersten 70mm vom Hub nichts an der Geo ändern. Vorrausgesetzt die Dämpferkennlinie des längeren Dämpfers ist gleich und man hat auch den gleichen SAG in mm eingestellt. Dann hat man "nur" die 20mm, oder laut Bodo 15mm, mehr Federweg fürs grobe. Ob das für jemanden sinnvoll ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Man wird aber den langen Dämpfer wahrscheinlich so einstellen, dass man, beim aufsitzen, den gleichen prozentualen SAG hat (20%-30%). Dann wird das Heck beim Aufsitzen etwas weiter einfedern als vorher und somit wird sich geringfügig der Lenkwinkel ändern (flacher).
@BODOPROBST:
Ich finde es wirklich gut, wie du dich in den Foren einbringst !!!
Und das SWOOP190 ist ein geniales bike 
Aber wenn man den Einsatzbereich seines Bikes mit relativ einfachen (und nicht zu kostspieligen) Mitteln erweitern kann, dann treibt einen halt die Neugier....

Grüße und noch ein gutes neues Jahr an alle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swoopyourlife (2. Januar 2015)

@ders:
Kannst du mir die genaue Bezeichnung des Unterteils vom Steuersatz schreiben, die ich brauche um eine 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel einbauen zu können?
Könnte nämlich leihweise ein 888 haben


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Januar 2015)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> @ders:
> Kannst du mir die genaue Bezeichnung des Unterteils vom Steuersatz schreiben, die ich brauche um eine 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel einbauen zu können?
> Könnte nämlich leihweise ein 888 haben


Einfach von Acros den Innenring vom Lager Bestellen für 11/8" Ist auch der einzige Unterschied zum DH Lagersatz Lager ZS56.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Swoopyourlife (2. Januar 2015)

@BODOPROBST:

Super, Danke!!!!


----------



## marc53844 (2. Januar 2015)

Diese Kundennähe finde ich wirklich klasse!

Danke für diesen Beistand!

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (3. Januar 2015)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> @ders:
> Kannst du mir die genaue Bezeichnung des Unterteils vom Steuersatz schreiben, die ich brauche um eine 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel einbauen zu können?
> Könnte nämlich leihweise ein 888 haben



ich habe diesen hier verbaut.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...AiX-22-AiX-24-AX-06-AZ-55-AZ-56-Ai-52-p29429/

lg


----------



## Swoopyourlife (3. Januar 2015)

@ders 
Danke, dann kann ich mir das Suchen sparen


----------



## ders (3. Januar 2015)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> @ders
> Danke, dann kann ich mir das Suchen sparen


np 
kannst ja nach deinem Umbau mal ein Feedback geben


----------



## Swoopyourlife (3. Januar 2015)

Jup, werde ich machen!


----------



## Swoopyourlife (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute 
meine Adapter für den 241er Dämpfer sind heute fertig geworden 
Den Dämpfer habe ich auch schon.

Werde das Ganze demnächst mal einbauen und dann Feedback geben


----------



## ders (14. Februar 2015)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> meine Adapter für den 241er Dämpfer sind heute fertig geworden
> Den Dämpfer habe ich auch schon.
> 
> ...


binn gespannt auf deinen Eindruck.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (14. Februar 2015)

Habe heute, nach dem Umbau, eine kurz Testfahrt gemacht 
Habe mit dem Adapter wieder die orginale Geo, nur mit längerem Dämpfer und mehr Federweg 
War überrascht wie stark man den Unterschied der Geo beim Rückbau merkt. Vorallem der steilere Lenkwinkel fällt sofort auf, der Hinterbau sinkt beim aufsitzen weniger ein und wippt beim treten weniger (brauche bei der anderen Geo vermutlich eine stärkere Feder).
Generell muss ich sagen, dass sich der Hinterbau mit der gleichen Federstärke im langen Dämpfer auch komplett gleich anfühlt wie der orginal Aufbau, nur dass man noch ne Reserve beim Federweg hat (habe den Federweg heute nicht komplett genutz).
Muss das aber noch genauer testen, wenn ich wieder fitter bin (Erkältung).

Gebe Feeedback wenn ich richtig unterwegs war.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (23. März 2015)

Hi Leute,

habe jetzt das Bike ausgiebiger mit dem langen Dämpfer getestet und muss sagen es fährt sich einfach richtig gut 
Habe hinten jetzt einen Vivid R2C drin mit 450er Feder und muss sagen der Hinterbau harmoniert sehr schön mit der Domain (orginal mit vermutlich mittlerer Feder). Habe nach dem Umbau keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht, es kollidiert nichts und das Fahrwerk funktioniert wie es soll! Man hat halt für die gröberen Sachen noch eine Reserve übrig 
Zur Geo muss ich sagen, dass der steilere Lenkwinkel der orginal Geo nur beim direkten Umstieg von dem Adapter mit den flacheren Winkeln stark auffällt. Ab der zweiten Ausfahrt fühlt man sich mit der org. Geo wieder wie zuhause.
Ich denke für einen Freerider hat der BODO mit der org. Geo schon den optimalen Kompromiss zwischen bergab und auch noch bergauf gefunden 

Keep Riding!


----------



## Breaker29 (3. Oktober 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> meine Adapter für den 241er Dämpfer sind heute fertig geworden
> Den Dämpfer habe ich auch schon.
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir mal die Daten von dem gefrässten Adapter schicken ? 
Per Email [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drfloyd (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi ich hab mein 190 jetzt schon was länger auf 210 Umgebaut. Mit Adapterplatten vom Swoop 210 und einer Boxxer WC Gabel ;-)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/btvig1glev59feu/Bike-Porn_Swoop.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. Mai 2017)

@BODOPROBST  bekomme ich denn ein 150ger Hinterrad irgendwie adaptiert fuer den 157ger Hinterbau des 210er 

ist eine Atomlab Pimplite Nabe


----------



## Swoopyourlife (12. Mai 2017)

Funktioniert mit 2 3,5mm Scheiben.
Habe ich so bei einer 135mm Nabe in einem 142mm Hinterbau gemacht.
Baue auch demnächst so ein 150mm Laufrad für mein Swoop auf.


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. Mai 2017)

ok, dies ist doch mal eine erfreuliche Info
will mein Izimu abbauen und mit den Teilen einen Swoop 210 Rahmen aufbauen..26" lebt und lebt und lebt


----------



## ders (13. Mai 2017)

Aber warum ist das denn eine Frage an den Entwickler des Rahmens... ?


----------



## PhatBiker (1. August 2017)

Hallo

Federweg hinten . . . Könnte es nicht reichen nur die Platten der unteren Dämpferaufname von links nach rechts zu tauschen?
Der Dämpfer bekommt einen anderen Anstellwinkel und somit mehr Federweg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (2. August 2017)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Federweg hinten . . . Könnte es nicht reichen nur die Platten der unteren Dämpferaufname von links nach rechts zu tauschen?
> Der Dämpfer bekommt einen anderen Anstellwinkel und somit mehr Federweg ?


aber der mögliche Hub des Dämpfer ändert sich ja nicht.


----------



## PhatBiker (3. August 2017)

Dafür aber der Anstellwinkel, der wandert dann zentraler zur oberen Bedestigung

Ähnliches macht am alten Scott Gambler 40mm mehr.

Drei befestigungs möglichkeiten gibt der Rahmen für den Dämpfer her.
Loch oben 190mm
Mitte  210mm
Loch unten 230mm
Es ändert sich nur der Winkel


----------

